# The $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] directive MUST be set [Solved]

## Ville_E

The $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] directive MUST be set in your configuration file!

How to solve this? I get it when logging in to phpmyadmin after the update to

phpmyadmin-2.5.7_p1 never had it before.

In my /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php

I have this

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = '';

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri_DisableWarning'] = TRUE;

I have tried to set PmaAbsoluteUri to different values but nothing helps.

Anyone have any ideas?  :Question: Last edited by Ville_E on Fri Aug 13, 2004 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ville_E

*bump*

----------

## Nossie

Are you sure you are editing the right config file ?

If you just  upgraded phpmyadmin, chances are that it is installed in /usr/share/webapp/phpmyadmin/ with symlinks to /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/

You will need to edit the config file in /usr/share/webapp/phpmyadmin/

I don't know for sure this is the case (i can't check i right now).

----------

## Ville_E

Thanks that did the trick. I WAS editing the wrong config file. It worked when I did the changes in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php

instead of  /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php. But why do I have that directory under /etc ? When I first installed phpmyadmin I just did an emerge phpmyadmin I haven't done any changes on my own?

----------

